# mortal kombat trilogy mktv2.sdb file



## raven222002 (Nov 17, 2007)

ok i downloaded the mortal kombat trilogy xp game and stuff and it would take me to where you pick a character and then it would freeze. so i searched for the reason why and it said that i need a file called a mktv2.sdb file. so i got that. so then i read the instructions on what i am supposedto do and it tells me to put the file in this appPatch folder which i did and then to double click on it. im like *** double click on it? so i did and it gave me the choice to search the web for it or to pick a file to make it work. im so lost i dont know what to do. i would just like the satisfaction of figuring this problem out. im not sure what to do. thank every for there help. i am going to put the instructions i have on here so that you can see what it says as well. thankyou RSW

Instructions to run MK Trilogy in Win XP

1. Download the .rar file containing the patch file (mktv2.sdb).

2. Extract the file to C:\Windows\AppPatch (or whereever your Windows\AppPatch folder is).

3. Double-Click on the file to install the patch. You will recieve an installation message and a foler called "Custom" will be created in the AppPatch folder.

4. Install MKT. The patch should get you around the "threed.vbx" file missing error, and install fully.

5. Click on the Start button > Programs > MK Trilogy, and RIGHT-CLICK on the MK Trilogy shortcut icon, and select "Properties. At the Properties menu, click the "Compatability" tab.

6. Check the "Run this program in compatability mode for:" box, and in the drop-down menu, select "Windows 2000".

7. Click "OK".


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just a curious question is this a legit copy of the game?


----------

